# 3 FU´s und eine SPS in einem Schrank



## MRT (28 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich muss aus Platzgründen, schon wie oben agfeührt alles in einen Schrank bauen! Wirds Probleme mit der SPS geben, wär nur eine Siemens Logo! Es sind 3 ABB Fu´s für 3 4kW Motoren, wär sicher vom Vorteil eine Netzdrossel einzubauen oder?

Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

MRT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich muss aus Platzgründen, schon wie oben agfeührt alles in einen Schrank bauen! Wirds Probleme mit der SPS geben, wär nur eine Siemens Logo! Es sind 3 ABB Fu´s für 3 4kW Motoren, wär sicher vom Vorteil eine Netzdrossel einzubauen oder?
> 
> Vielen Dank im voraus!



*Auf jeden Fall ausreichen Abstand zwischen FU und "SPS".*

*Auch die netz- und Motorleitungen nicht zusammen mit Signalleitungen in einem Kanal führen.*

Netzdrossel dient eher dazu, Netzrückwirkungen zu vermindern.
Motorfillter (du/t) Filter haben eine entstörende Wirkung.
Was schlägt der FU - Hersteller vor ?


----------



## godi (28 Mai 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> *Auf jeden Fall ausreichen Abstand zwischen FU und "SPS".*


 
Wie ist das eigentlich mit ET 200 Baugruppen wo nur Eingänge und Ausgänge draufhängen?
Wieviel ist ausreichend Platz? 1 Meter?

godi


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit ET 200 Baugruppen wo nur Eingänge und Ausgänge draufhängen?
> Wieviel ist ausreichend Platz? 1 Meter?
> 
> godi



Das Nahfeld wird mit 20cm definiert. das sollte der absolute Mindestabstand sein.

1m ist gut !


----------



## MRT (28 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Das mit dem getrennten Verlegen der Kabel ist mir klar!

Vom Hersteller wird nicht viel angegeben, nur ausreichend Platz für die Kühlung!

Im Schrank hab ich nur Digitale Ein und Ausgänge, sollte also kein Problem sein! Wie groß müsste der Netzfilter sein? Ein Filter für alle drei, müsste auch gehen oder?


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

MRT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Vom Hersteller wird nicht viel angegeben, nur ausreichend Platz für die Kühlung!



Ich bin sicher, das ABB empfehlungen für Netz- und / oder Motorfilter gibt!




MRT schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Im Schrank hab ich nur Digitale Ein und Ausgänge, sollte also kein Problem sein! Wie groß müsste der Netzfilter sein? Ein Filter für alle drei, müsste auch gehen oder?



Ja, sollte gehen. der Filter muss dann natürlich die Dauerlast aller FU abkönnen.

Aber aus EMV - Gründen halte ich aber nen Motorfilter (Sinusfilter) für sinnvoller.

Netzfilter nimmt man, um das Netz nicht zu "verschmutzen", z.B. beim Einsatz von FU in nichtindustrieller Umgebung.


----------



## HDD (28 Mai 2007)

Hi,
habe Anlagen mit SPS und  ca. 10 Stück Fu im Schrank ohne Probleme Abstand so 40-50 cm aber auch Anlagen mit weinger Abstand auch ohne Probs.

HDD


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 Mai 2007)

Nochwas: Bremswiderstände und die Leitungen dazu sind auch echte Dreckschleudern, Abstand einhalten und geschirmte Leitungen verwenden !


----------



## MRT (28 Mai 2007)

In der eile hab ich drüber gelesen:



> *[FONT=Arial,Bold]Funkentstörfliter (RFI)[/FONT]*
> Ein Funkentstörfilter sollte eingesetzt werden,
> wenn in der Nähe des SAMI GS Geräte angebracht
> sind, die empfindlich für funkfrequente
> Störungen sind. Örtliche Vorschriften beachten.​


----------



## o.s.t. (28 Mai 2007)

Wenn folgendes nicht richtig ausgeführt wird, nützen alle Filter, Drosseln und Abschirmungen gar nichts!



> Das Abschirmgeflecht der Motorkabel *GROSSFLÄCHIG* auflegen. Keine Abschirmung verdrillen und auf Erdklemme führen


o.s.t.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Mai 2007)

> Das Abschirmgeflecht der Motorkabel *GROSSFLÄCHIG* auflegen. Keine Abschirmung verdrillen und auf Erdklemme führen


Hast du ein Link zu dem Dokument woher das stammt?
Ich programmiere gerade eine Anlage wo der Schaltanlagenbauer es nämlich genauso umgesetzt ist (verdrillt und auf Klemme). Ich habe da schon öfters kurze Störungen auf dem FU-Profibus gehabt.
Ansonsten ist dort auch im gleichen Schrank neben den FUs (Abstand ca. 30cm) eine ET200.


----------



## o.s.t. (29 Mai 2007)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> ...wo der Schaltanlagenbauer es nämlich genauso umgesetzt ist (verdrillt und auf Klemme)...


DEM sollte man sofort die Lizenz entziehen!
Bei uns ist sowas schon fast ein Kündigungsgrund...



Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Link zu dem Dokument woher das stammt?


Da brauchts eigentlich keinen Link, das ist definitiv so. Je länger der verdrillte Teil-desto schlimmer (Antenne).


> Quelle: Danfoss
> Abschirmung von Kabeln: Vermeiden Sie verdrillte Schirmenden (Pigtails), die hochfrequent
> nicht ausreichend wirksam sind. Wenn der Kabelschirm unterbrochen werden muss (z. B. um ein
> Motorschütz oder einen Reparaturschalter zu installieren), muss die Abschirmung an der Unterbrechung mit der geringstmöglichen HF-Impedanz fortgeführt werden (großflächige Schirmauflage).


siehe auch die Bilder vom beigefügten PDF
oder auch das angefügte Bild. WICHTIG: die Abschirmung von der Auflagefläche noch möglichst nah an das Gerät heranführen.

gruss,
o.s.t.


----------



## MSB (29 Mai 2007)

Darf ich mal fragen wie in dem Bild der Schaltschrank seine Erdung erhält?
Weil rein was man in dem Bild sieht ist das ja nur ein "großflächiger" Potentialausgleich.
Was ja deshalb einzeln betrachtet noch lange keine insgesamt großflächige, oder besser EMV-gerechte Erdung ist.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MRT (29 Mai 2007)

Netzfilter, Funkentstörfilter ist doch alles das gleiche oder?
Sind ja alle wie eine Drossel aufgebaut oder?


Ich hab mit meinen 3 Motoren, so um die 24A, der würd für mich schon ausreichen oder? Nur hab ich bei den FU kein Neutralleiter, wird der dann hier gar nicht angeklemmt oder wie? Neutralleiteranschluss haben ja nur die 230V Fu´s!


----------



## o.s.t. (29 Mai 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Was ja deshalb einzeln betrachtet noch lange keine insgesamt großflächige, oder besser EMV-gerechte Erdung ist.


Bitte beachten aus HF-Sicht:
Was zählt, ist, dass der Schirm grossflächig auf die verzinkte Schaltschrankplatte aufgelegt wird. Die HF-Störung ist somit dann schon "tot". Von jetzt an zählt "nur" noch der fachgerechte Potentialausgleich (Erdung) zur Einspeisung (der Zuleitung entsprechend) und zu den anderen Schrankelementen (Wände, Türen, Sockel) mittels breiter Geflechtbänder.

o.s.t.


----------



## o.s.t. (29 Mai 2007)

MRT schrieb:


> Netzfilter, Funkentstörfilter ist doch alles das gleiche oder?
> Sind ja alle wie eine Drossel aufgebaut oder?
> 
> 
> Ich hab mit meinen 3 Motoren, so um die 24A, der würd für mich schon ausreichen oder? Nur hab ich bei den FU kein Neutralleiter, wird der dann hier gar nicht angeklemmt oder wie? Neutralleiteranschluss haben ja nur die 230V Fu´s!



Netzfilter und Funkentstörfilter ist dasselbe. Es hat Drosseln drin mit Ableitkondensatoren. siehe auch hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzfilter

Wichtig zu wissen: Netzfilter filtern nur die Störungen vom Umrichter zurück ins Netz. Motorseitig haben sie überhaupt keine Wirkung. Da hängt es zu 99% davon ab, wie EMV-gerecht das abgeschirmte Motorkabel installiert ist. Denn von diesem geht die grösste Störstrahlung aus! 

o.s.t.


----------



## Fritz1001 (1 Juni 2007)

*SPS abschirmen?*

Hi, hat schonmal jemand davon gehört die SPS mit einem Blech abzuschirmen wenn Umrichter im Schaltschrank eingebaut sind? Bei uns wurde sowas mal vom Kunden gefordert. Ich hab sowas aber bei fremden Schränken noch nie gesehen. schönes Wochenende...


----------



## Raydien (1 Juni 2007)

Also wir hatten mal ein Projekt mit 3 FUs (alle ca. 5 KW) und die Easy war 20-30 cm daneben montiert.. das MFD Display war in der Tür die FUS auf der Platte geschraubt.

wir hatten keine Probleme.


----------



## Falcon4 (1 Juni 2007)

Die Filter Auslegung sollte man soweit ich weiß mit dem Hersteller abklären, die wissen welche Filter du benötigst. Ich persönlich würde für jeden FU einen eigenen Filter vorsehen, bei Deinen Platzgründen ist es die Frage ob das so passt. Aber grundsätzlich Ruf einfach den Service des Lieferanten/Herstellers an, da wird Dir geholfen.


----------

